# Using a hot water bottle during 2ww



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know whether it is ok to use a hot water bottle on your stomach during the 2ww? I have AF style cramps that really hurt and a hot water bottle would really sort them out!
Thanks x


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

I personally wouldn't after et as you don't want to increase the temperature of that area and I just wouldn't think it would be worth it xxx


----------



## lulo (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey, I've been advised this is not a good idea, paracetamol should be fine. Hot water bottle is much better for prior to EC


----------



## AquaMarina (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a miss and stick to the paracetamol!x


----------

